
Microsoft to Developers: Sorry About the Whole IE6 Thing, Won't Happen Again - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_to_developers_sorry_about_the_whole_ie6.php#.TuouSich3Xk.hackernews
======
mooism2
Will they be pushing IE8 even to pirated installs of Windows XP? My impression
is that this is where a lot of IE6 use stems from.

